# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Perú vs Chile: Agricultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí otro video de nuestro compatriota de YouTube que quiere dejarnos bien parados en los ojos del mundo, y que insiste en compararnos con el hermano país de Chile. 
El video está algo desactualizado, pero muestra claramente la tendencia de crecimiento de nuestra agricultura durante los últimos años. 
La comparación con la agricultura chilena es pequeña y muy subjetiva, sin embargo, creo que es interesante ver y escuchar los progresos de nuestra agricultura y entender que contamos con un mejor clima que ellos, como hace referencia el video con las notas que muestra de una emisora chilena. 
Como dije en otro tema, no creo que sea bueno compararnos con los chilenos. Más bien, aprendamos lo que podamos de ellos, y saquémosle provecho a nuestra envidiable condición de país agrícola, que sí nos diferencia de otras agriculturas del mundo. 
Saludos      *Fuente: YouTube (noticiaschile)*Temas similares: Artículo: Principal exportadora de uva de Chile evalúa adquirir tierras para cultivos en Perú Artículo: Perú pronto superará a Chile y se convertirá en primer exportador de uva de Sudamérica Chile y Perú: ¿Socios o competidores de palta hass en EE.UU? Mincetur: Exportación de Perú a Chile ha crecido diez veces en últimos 10 años Perú vs Chile: Economia

----------

